# Drip Irrigation Kits



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Has anyone ever used a drip irrigation kit for their garden/plant area? We just had some landscaping done that sits right next to a hose bib. I obviously need to keep it watered, but wanted to find a way to do it without standing there holding the hose. I found bunch of these kits:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/DIG-Drip-and-Micro-Sprinkler-Kit-GE200/302474361

...and wanted to see if they were actually worthwhile.


----------



## pdefeo (Sep 10, 2019)

That's the one I use and it works really well. There are many more options you can buy for it as your needs expand.


----------

